# I broke my chainsaw Echo CS-315



## jtp1982 (Apr 28, 2012)

Following the instructions in my manual for a cold stat-up, I let it idle with the chain brake on. After clearing off the bush I was trying to saw up I looked over at the saw and there was smoke coming out of plastic component that covers where the bar connects to the motor housing. Now it will not start.

I've gone back and forth with Echo and it's got me nowhere. I have learned to fix most things on my cars by simply reading instructions and asking questions on good forums.

I haven't taken it totally apart yet but I did remove the chain and bar. Looking inside there is a large circle that looks really toasted up (some sort of clutch?). My question is: what did I probably break by doing this? 

Echo always says I probably melted the plastic housing but everything on the outside looks fine. It's the inside that is toasted up.


----------



## jtp1982 (Apr 28, 2012)

Did some more research and it looks like the part that looks burnt is definitely a component of the clutch. That repair seems doable, so I guess my question now is, if you fry your clutch like I did, is it probable anything else broke?


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Hello and Welcome.I tried looking at the parts list for your saw and could not see a blade brake setup for it.Besides the clutch,the brake band that wraps around the clutch drum may be damaged also(if it has one).The engine itself should be fine if it still starts up and runs.


----------

